# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  Câu đố #001: Tạo thư mục tên là "con"

## ductrong85

[you] hãy tạo thư mục tên là "*cha*" ở ổ C trước.
Đố [you] tạo được tiếp theo thư mục tên là "*con*"




Đáp án: sẽ được trả lời vào ngày 8/6/2007

Đã có *MrBear*, *Silvia*, *hoangtuera*, *leader*, *tuantub* trả lời đúng đáp án. (Tạm thời Admin che lại, để các bạn tiếp tục tìm hiểu nhé). Không biết còn đáp án nào khác không ? Theo Admin, còn 1 cách nữa, nhưng quên mất làm cụ thể thế nào.

*ĐÁP ÁN:*
Cách 1:
1. Ra Dos (click nút Start, Run, rồi gõ chữ "cmd")
2. Để tạo thư mục "con", ở màn hình Dos, [you] gõ lệnh (nhớ có dấu suyệt \ phía sau)


```
md con\
```

3. Để xóa thư mục "con", bạn gõ:


```
rd con\
```

Cách 2: (đáp án của namnam97)
1. Tạo thư mục mới như bình thường (right click và chọn New Folder)
2. Sau đó, sửa tên thư mục lại (right click lên thư mục, chọn rename) rồi xóa hết nội dung tên thư mục (khoan nhấn Enter)
3. Right click lên chỗ đặt tên thư mục, chọn Insert Unicode control character
4. chọn ký tự LRM (Left-to-right Mark)
5. Gõ tiếp chữ "con" vào, rồi nhấn Enter

Với cách 2, [you] có thể tạo nhiều thư mục trùng tên "con" ngang cấp với nhau (trong cùng thư mục cha)

Cách 3: dùng lệnh hợp ngữ Assembly, sửa lại nội dung thanh ghi có chứa chữ "con"
Cách này thì Admin quên mất cách làm rồi, [you] biết thì share cho mọi người nha.

*GIẢI THÍCH:*
Windows qui định một số tên dành riêng cho hệ điều hành MS Dos cũ như: CON, PRN, AUX, CLOCK$, NUL, COM1, COM2, COM3, COM4, COM5, COM6, COM7, COM8, COM9, LPT1, LPT2, LPT3, LPT4, LPT5, LPT6, LPT7, LPT8, và LPT9

*KỸ NĂNG TÌM RA ĐÁP ÁN:*
Dùng Googler search bằng từ khóa: create folder name con

----------


## tuoiyeux

*Tao the nao duoc ma tao!!!*

Hehe.Nó lừa mình.Nó lừa mình.
Thường thì sinh cha rồi mới sinh con.
Bây giờ ngược lại!
Mình đề nghị tạo thư mục "*con*" trước. Trên bất kỳ ổ đĩa nào. Sau đó mới tạo thư mục "*cha*".:wub:

----------


## vannguchau

*Hay !*

Chỉ một từ thôi: hay ![IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
Câu đố hay quá !
:d đang mò, MD con cũng ko chịu, làm sao he?:-?

----------


## giaitriso

Hi all,
"con" là "invalid directory name" trong Windows.
Đây là một trong các keyword (Copy con).
Bước tạo thư mục "cha" chỉ là để đánh lạc hướng.
Bạn không thể đổi tên môt thư mục thành "con" từ trong cửa sồ Explorer được.
Muốn tạo được thư mục "con", bạn mở cửa sổ Command và dùng lệnh mkdir.
C:\>mkdir c:\con\
Nhớ phải có dấu "\" ở cuối.

Xin Chào

----------


## hoangchuot

Thanks admin !!!
Một câu đố rất hay!
Thêm một bằng chứng cho cái sự "chuối" của Windows (và các sản phẩm của M$)

----------


## vanphongquanphunhuan

*Tạo thư mục tên “con”*

để tạo thư mục tên “con” thì làm thế này:
1. mở Command Prompt (Start » Run, gõ cmd).
2. gõ lệnh này vào mkdir \\.\C:\con » Enter (có thể thay C:\con bằng thư mục muốn tạo thư mục tên “con” trong đó.
3. Mở thư mục (ở ví dụ này là ổ C[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] thì sẽ thấy thư mục tên “con”.
Để xóa nó thì thay lệnh mkdir bằng rd.:a:


Silva nhờ anh Google giải giùm đó.:d

----------


## thanhluantm

Bài này có đọc ròi, có cả đáp án nè nhưng mà thôi khỏi nói ra làm chi vì cái đó mình đọc không có hỉu mấy nên thôi không đưa ra , mới lại nó không phải là của mình. Mình đợi có người giải thích cụ thể để hiểu thêm.

----------


## tuanlucki

cái này chỉ có các dụng trên Windows thôi trên Linux và các HDH khác không có tác dụng ...

Lúc học tin học căn bản có nghe cô giảng bài là có số từ khóa đặc biệt không thể dùng để đặt tên cho thư mục như tên của người nổi tiếng (sợ phạm úy) hoặc mặc định của hệ thống

----------


## danseoit

mình trả lời thử nha!sai thì đừng có chửi đó
trong windows khong thể tạo thư mục có tên là "con" không cần biết bạn có tạo thư mục có tên là "cha" hay không. vì nó bị trùng với một tên thư mục điều khiển của windows. muốn tạo được thì có lẽ phải nhờ đến Dos

----------


## nguyentruong17

*dễ thôi tạo thư mục tên cha trước sau đó ấn chuôt phải tạo 1 tên mới đặt là con ^^*

*câu hỏi khó wá botay^^*

----------


## zinzu2611

> [you] hãy tạo thư mục tên là "*cha*" ở ổ C trước.
> Đố [you] tạo được tiếp theo thư mục tên là "*con*"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Đáp án: sẽ được trả lời vào ngày 8/6/2007
> 
> Đã có MrBear trả lời đúng đáp án. (Tạm thời Admin che lại, để các bạn tiếp tục tìm hiểu nhé). Không biết còn đáp án nào khác không ? Theo Admin, còn 1 cách nữa, nhưng quên mất làm cụ thể thế nào.


CON trung với cú pháp lệnh COPY CON nên ko tạo được

----------


## Nam An Tam

*he he*

He he, tạo ra được nhưng xóa được cũng phải đùng lệnh trong DOS. Sau đây là cách tạo CON

Window + R
Gõ CMD
Lệnh tạo thư mục CON : mkdir_\\.[Ổ đĩa]:\con (_ là khoảng trắng)
Lệnh xóa thư mục CON: rmdir_\\.[Ổ đĩa]:\con (_ là khoảng trắng)
:emlaugh: 
Mô tả:

----------


## sevenup024

mình thua luôn mình vào C tạo new folder và đặt tên là con trước nhưng cũng không được vì theo ông bà nói sinh con thì mới sinh cha sinh cháu giữ nhà thì mới sinh ông nhưng ở đây mình làm lần hai thì sinh cha trước thì được nhưng sinh con sau thì không nhưng xem hình minh họa thì đựoc . mình bó tay xin đáp áp của các bác vậy . phần sau mình học ở các bác

----------


## thangpham18

... để mình thử nhé:
vào Run : cmd
gõ vào md\\.\\c:\\con

Check lại OK.

--
Bi giở vấn đề là làm sap xóa "con" này :emlaugh:

----------


## canhosaigon

del: rd\\.\\c:\\con

----------


## HotArchives

trùi ui!Ạnh amin đố em á...để suy nghĩ xem!!!À....cobebunvianh nghĩ là *cha* làm sao mà đẻ ra *con* được chỉ có mẹ mới đẻ con được thui.Đúng hem bà kon nè.Mình nghĩ là vậy đó ^_^

----------


## bongdacc

Trả lời gì mà giống spam quá vậy, đố nghiêm túc mà !!![IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## binhthuong

Vấn đề ở đây chỉ là không thể tạo ra thư mục "con" (trước hay sau cũng thế)
giải pháp : 

vào CLI đánh : 
*md\\.\$path* ví dụ : *md\\.\e:\con*
để tạo thư mục con trên ổ e
*rmdir\\.\\$path* ví dụ : *rmdir\\.\\e:\con*
để xóa thư mục con

một số tên cần tránh : 
AUX, COM1, COM2, COM3, COM4, LPT1, LPT2, LPT3, PRN, NUL


*Đố mọi người làm sao tạo được thư mục không tên ? [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])*

----------


## nguyenhaiduya

Hi hi, tạo thư mục "cha" rồi tới thư mục "con" ở đây chủ yếu là admin đánh lừa người ta thôi, thực ra "con" là tên thư mục được window chỉ định ko cho phép đặt tên. Đúng như *tuantub* đã trả lời, he he, thay vì đố tạo thư muc "con" ta có thể đố câu khác, chẳng hạn như làm sao để tạo thư mục mang tên AUX, COM1, COM2, COM3, COM4, LPT1, LPT2, LPT3, PRN, NUL :d
Đáp án luôn nhé (_tổng hợp_)
Bạn khởi động CMD (hoặc Command Prompt)
Cách 1: *Dùng lệnh MD*
Ví dụ: tạo trên ổ đĩa *C* : *MD\\.\c:\con

*Cách 2: *Dùng lệnh* *MKDIR*
Ví dụ: tạo trên ổ đĩa *C* : *MKDIR**\\.\c:\con

*Và cuối cùng là xóa nó đi bằng lệnh *RD* hoặc* RMDIR*
Ví dụ : 
*RD**\\.\c:\con*
*RMDIR**\\.\c:\con*

[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## hoabaybay

ho ho
hôm nay mới thấy bài này của anh admin
em có xem trong mail rùi nhưng mấy hôm đấy đi thi nên không trả lời ngay được
dễ òm à ,có cần em post lên không đây ,co' hang` laot. cac' cach' de? lam` tro` nay y' chu*'

----------


## linht1106k1

> namnam97: co' hang` laot. cac' cach' de? lam` tro` nay y' chu*'


namnam97 post lên mới nói nha :-?
Cách thứ 2 mà Admin biết là dùng lập trình hợp ngữ, sửa lại thanh ghi. Không biết trong diễn đàn mình có thành viên nào biết không nhỉ?

----------


## bell.lina



----------


## anhdjen

Anh Admin ơi! Hôm nay là 9/6 rùi mà chưa có đáp án là sao vậy!

----------


## tebaogoc

Đáp án ở đầu trang luôn đó [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## lephiet

Cái này giờ Tui mới vô mà đã trả lời rồi. Làm gì............

----------


## luxubu

admin dua ra cau do hay qua, giup to co them kinh nghiem

----------


## quan4747

Hình như _con_ là viết tắt của từ console (màn hình điều khiển) là một device nên không tạo được thư mục này một cách chính thống được, phải dùng mẹo để tạo mà thôi.

----------


## zinzin8x

Phantom"mát" lun mới mò ra

----------


## linht1106k1

trước tiên ta vào ổ c:/ tạo thư mục tên con sau đó tạo thêm một thư mục tên cha và cut thư mục con vào thư mục cha thế là xong

----------


## zomplus

có rất nhiều cách tạo nhưng đó chỉ là tìm cái chổ hỏng cua nó thôi sao bạn không tự dùng phần mền của nó để trị nó

----------


## havinanetco

> Hình như _con_ là viết tắt của từ console (màn hình điều khiển) là một device nên không tạo được thư mục này một cách chính thống được, phải dùng mẹo để tạo mà thôi.


Đúng thế !

----------


## Tidus86

hay quá tui bít thêm một cái hay thiệt
thank nha...

----------


## ilamdep

Câu đố quá hay luôn.
Không nghĩ ra đáp án.

----------


## dongeriko

đố tui sao?
người ta giải hết rùi còn gì
Ha Ha Ha

----------


## Binhboong92

cách 2 của namnam nhìu người thực hiện ko dc

----------


## seobravolaw

*đụng hàng*

đụng hàng rồi
tôi cũng bit cách run... >cmd đấy

----------


## Thắng Lợi Group

tạo 1 thư mục tên là con cha trước ở C:\
rồi tạo 1 thư muc tên là con ở ngay đó
R-click vào "con" cut > R-click vào "cha" chọn paste

----------


## viet1234

vào Dos dùng lệnh md để tạo ,thế thôi (^.^)

----------


## ngocdona

Câu đố này hay đấy!

----------


## mallboro

Hay
Em xin học hỏi

----------


## duykhoa

Ranh roi dua cau hoi gi dau khong ha? Biet cach remove spyware hong? Remove luon trum spyware do nha?

----------


## seominhthanhvip

*:lick::lick::lick:*
*he he dễ quá trời.*
*Có thế mà cũng đố.*
*Tạo thư mục tên "cha" bình thường.*
*Ko thể tạo thư mục tên "con" bình thường được, mà phải qua Start\Run rùi gõ cmd vào OK.*
*Tiếp gõ lệnh mkdir\\.C:\con*
*rồi Enter là xong.*

----------

